# narrow gauge baggage car



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

More on the upscaling of big hauler stuff really. 
I have enjoyed bashing my freight cars but wanted to do something with the passenger cars and thought I would start with the bagge car I have. 
I found some basic drawings of drgw #60 and addapted these to fit the supplies I had in stock. 
First to get the saw treatment was the roof which was cut down the centre lengthways and across just in front of one of the clerestory window frames. A new piece was made basically two clerestory window bays long,about 60mm, from styrene and spacer pieces made to spread the roof by 10mm.Once reassembled the gaps were filled and the roof top surfaces were covered in sheets of 1/32 balsa and the edges with strip hardwood. 
I was going to modify the bachmann body but decided that this was a no brainer and that it would be better to scratch the body out of ply which is what I did.The sides and ends were glued together with two internal braces and the inside painted black,no interior in this one!The body was overlaid with more 1/32 balsa scribed to represent planking and the window frames of styrene were let in,as were the ply/balsa doors. 
Basic details,steps,brake wheels/chains etc were added and the bachmann couplers cut from the trucks and body mounted as I cannot afford kadees at present.Glazing added and body coloured and finally the bachmann underframe was cut into three pieces to lengthen the wheelbase and attatched to the body. 
There we have it a 38ft ng baggage car,total cost about $20 plus a big hauler baggage car. 
Next will be two passenger cars which should scale out at 44ft over the end beams,I'm thinking varnished wood to finish these which may or may not be a good thing depending on my patience when finishing them off!!! 
Regards 
Bunny


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking RPO/baggage you have there! My wood passenger car building has been in HO and HOn3, may be time to get bigger....


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi David, 


Nice work, that is looking good: Congratulations!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Job David!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I love it! Great looking lines on that car. You got a shot of the underside of the roof to show the bracing? 

Later, 

K


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Kevin 
The undersides of the roof are not pretty, basically the bach underframe was cut into three pieces and spaced out to the new wheelbase, big gaps!The roof is braced with a long piece of sheet styrene 10mm wider than the inside of the clerestory roof,once the top overlays and ends are added it is plenty strong enough.When I get to the passenger cars I am thinking of making complete new wooden roofs with proper crossbracing. 
You know I am getting to really like working in wood, more weight and proper graining. 
Regards 
David


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent!!!! 

#60's more an RPO then a baggage, but super job either way. I've thought about cutting an LGB coach to better reflect a D&RGW RPO. Just never had the guts, or the right tools to do it.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking car!! It doesn't look like there is much left of the original. If you are going to build the roof and walls of your coaches why not just skip the Bachmann and scratch build the whole thing?


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
Outstanding work you did there. It's good to see some examples of what you and other modelers can do woth those old Bachmann cars sitting on the shelves collecting dust. Would it be possible to see a picture of the A or B end of the car? How long and Wide is the Car? Great work thanks for the pictures


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Guys 
In answer to your qestions both ends are the same,I only have one photo of an end! 
Yes, binning the bodies of the two passenger cars and just going to use the trucks and couplers. 
As a bonus the redundant body of the bach baggage car has been shortened and mounted on a new deck as the basis of a MOW tool car which will use the small trucks left over from an Indie bash.Pics will follow in due course. 
Regards 
Bunny


----------

